# Knit - Light Hooded Cardigan



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

I have my Playa del Cardi on sale for 50% off 'till the end of June for the upcoming workshop with Designer1234.

Please go to the following link for information about the workshop
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-259205-1.html#5347678

Just enter the coupon code _KPcardi_ on checkout either on: 
Ravelry http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/playa-del-cardi
or Etsy http://www.etsy.com/listing/101879533/playa-del-cardi-hooded-cardigan-pattern?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=playa+del+cardi&ga_order=most_relevant&ga_ship_to=CA&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

This is beautiful! Seems so light ...


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Very sweet sweater!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

beautiful sweater, have bought the pattern....I hope mine turns out as beautiful!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

This is stunning. Love the elegant shade tooxx


----------



## TamaraEll (May 21, 2013)

Thanks all! Don't forget to watch out for the workshop!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So delicate!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

peacefulknitter said:


> beautiful sweater, have bought the pattern....I hope mine turns out as beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Stunning !


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

amudaus said:


> Beautiful.


Agree! Have just purchased the pattern and joined
the workshop!!


----------

